# Buying from BIG RONS TACKLE



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Does anyone else on here buy kevlar for assist hooks from this place/fella?
http://bigronstackle.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=215&osCsid=6acd751a80bdbfaccfd30b56231d4897

If so, how was the service?
http://bigronstackle.com/catalog/

Hog


----------



## barefootin (Aug 1, 2008)

Hog, He has been battling cancer the last few months and there have been a few service delays; orders back up on him a bit untill he feels well enough to get them out. I spoke with him by phone a few times - good guy and product.


----------

